# Upload your Saved Games here....



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys....

I have observed that all of us sometimes are not able to get through a stage in 

games and feel the need for savegames in which the stage have been completed so 

that we can play the next stages. Well we all are not born pro gamers. So I guess 

you all (yeah, all except the pro gamers) agree with me.

So I decided to start a thread where one can share his/her savegames with others; 

and here it is.

Please don't spam and upload only the REAL savegames. Also, if somebody finds a 

savegame is not working, please notify it immediately.

I HOPE THE MODERATOR MAKES THIS THREAD STICKY 

I am uploading a few of mine and my bro's (only the ones that are small in size 

because I still use Dial-up to connect to internet). I hope you will find them 

useful.

Happy Hunting!

NOTE : PLEASE FOLLOW THE TITLE OF YOUR POSTS WITH THE WORD "SAVGAMES" SO THAT OTHER PEOPLE TRYING TO FIND SAVEGAMES THROUGH SEARCHING THROUGH SEARCH ENGINES ARE ABLE TO USE THIS FACILITY.


```
/  _____/_____    _____   ____    /   _____/____ ___  __ ____   |   | ____    __| _/____ ___  ___
/   \  ___\__  \  /     \_/ __ \   \_____  \\__  \\  \/ // __ \  |   |/    \  / __ |/ __ \\  \/  /
\    \_\  \/ __ \|  Y Y  \  ___/   /        \/ __ \\   /\  ___/  |   |   |  \/ /_/ \  ___/ >    < 
 \______  (____  /__|_|  /\___  > /_______  (____  /\_/  \___  > |___|___|  /\____ |\___  >__/\_ \
        \/     \/      \/     \/          \/     \/          \/           \/      \/    \/      \/   ASCII by topgear
```
 

*Game Save Index* - Thanks to _*Vyom*_ for creating this Index and _*all the contributors*_ for their save files

[GS]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdGgtN09HeWRIY1NzNmE1dDgzRGtjVEE&single=true&gid=0&output=html[/GS]


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Devil May Cry 3 - Special Edition Savegames*

The one uploaded above are the savegames of the PC version of Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Need For Speed Carbon Savegames*

Extract to <\My Documents\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Need For Speed Most Wanted Savegames*

Extract to <\My Documents\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Need For Speed Porsche Unleashed Savegames*

Extract to <C:\NFS5\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*The Incredibles Rise of The Underminer Savegames*

Extract to <\My Documents\My Games\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Neighbours From Hell Savegames*

Extract to <\My Documents\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Prince of Persia The Sands Of Time Savegames*

Extract to <*\Ubisoft\Prince of Persia The Sands Of Time\>

* Where "*" is the path where the game is installed; by default <C:\Program Files\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Prince of Persia The Two Thrones Savegames*

Extract to <*\Ubisoft\Prince of Persia The Two Thrones\>

* Where "*" is the path where the game is installed; by default <C:\Program Files\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Prince of Persia Warrior Within Save Games*

Extract to <C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\>


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Tomb Raider Legend Savegames*

Extract to <\My Documents\>


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Need For Speed Most Wanted Savegames*



Arun the Gr8 said:


> Extract to <\My Documents\>
> NFS MW.zip


 
Is in savegame u r in Blacklist #1.

Mods make it Sticky


----------



## sai_cool (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

nice idea... mods make this sticky


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

i have many savegames but maximum upload size of .zip file is smaller than my file size.
Admins are requested to increase Max size of zip file to 2 MB.

@ Arun the Gr8

Did u have save games of GTA:VC


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*NFSro Street SAVEGAMES*

NFSro Street


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hitman - Codename 47*

Hitman - Codename 47


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hitman - Silent Assassin*

Hitman - Silent Assassin


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hitman - Contract*

Hitman - Contract


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hitman - Blood Money*

Hitman - Blood Money


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix*

Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

guys any Grand theft auto - san andreas and nfs underground 2 save games


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^which mission?

@Arun the Gr8, do mention, the state of save files.
i mean,  for which mission... or like 50%, 80% game completion...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

wondering why mods had not made this thread sticky till yet.


----------



## warfreak (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

GTA Vice City & GTA 3 Liberty City

Dont remember untill where I have completed it.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Batistabomb said:


> guys any Grand theft auto - san andreas and nfs underground 2 save games


 
i have all level save games of GTA:SA but due to large size i cannot post here just tell me the level (mission) name and i will PM u the save.

Will post all level save games soon..!!
Compressing.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e93a1282824ccf874012e8015643d9c8500fe11e99628661
I choose these games, coz their save files are small.
all are w/o cheats


Nybody wants GRAW2,GRAW, Carbon, Crysis[all difficulty level includein delta],UT 2k4 100% w/o cheats


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

are dont post rapidshare links.use some  free host


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

to all, upload clean saves

no need of uploading  save file of a game played with cheats.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



aravind_n20 said:


> *rapidshare.com/files/81388527/Dirt_n20.rar.html
> *rapidshare.com/files/81388607/NFS_HP2EA_Games_n20.rar.html
> *rapidshare.com/files/81388652/Prince_of_Persia_Two_Thrones_n20.rar.html
> *rapidshare.com/files/81388680/Prince_of_Persia_Warrior_Within_n20.rar.html
> ...


 
donot give any rapidshare link as it will expire.
use some free hosting site.
and POP:WW and POP:T2T are already given in this thread.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



vaibhavtek said:


> wondering why mods had not made this thread sticky till yet.



Go easy on us buddy. The thread was posted close to midnight last night. Give us a little bit of time to sticky it before you go bananas over us. 

That said, great idea of a thread.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

@ BatistaBomb

This is only for u..!!

Enjoy...


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



vaibhavtek said:


> @ BatistaBomb
> 
> This is only for u..!!
> 
> Enjoy...


 did you gave any for me ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Forget To Upload Now Uploaded


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

thanks for your replies guys.. i'll be online 2day night @ 11


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Arun the Gr8 said:


> thanks for your replies guys.. i'll be online 2day night @ 11



arun dear, what a thought, this thread will rocks for years, thanks dude


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Colin McRae DiRT*

*Colin McRae DiRT*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

can anyone give me saves of Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire...???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

MW
*rapidshare.com/files/81389733/NFS_Most_Wanted_n20.rar.html
@vaibhavtek
Dirt @ some 70 or 80 % is posted above. If u want 90% or 100%?

nad ybody plz give a free host to reupload those files, which dun have expiry. Some are over 1MB, so thinkdigit can't host them


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

www.mediafire.com
-------------------

Missions in this save file
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gta_sa.JPG

GTA San Andreas Save Files [65.66 KB]

[rar contains 7 save files]


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

@s18000rpm
thnx for the mediashare link. Its awesome.
Here am uploading those again
the files are of: Age of Mythology
Crysis
Dirt
GTASA
NFSHP2
NFSMW 
POPWW
POPT2T
UT 2K4[godlike]
Transformers


*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=e93a1282824ccf874012e8015643d9c8500fe11e99628661

@Third Eye
that link dun work
And did ya really upload those huge files, or is it a single autosave/checkpoint?
My COD4 100% save files come bout 65MB.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



aravind_n20 said:


> @s18000rpm
> thnx for the mediashare link. Its awesome.
> Here am uploading those again
> the files are of: Age of Mythology
> ...


Lol..and am havin over 200MB save game files for single game (I do a lot of quick save).
Will upload later


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Doom3 has more than 1G of save files. And GRAW has some 600MB. But sorry, i can't upload those coz itll spoil ma entie week.[on ma 128 Unlimited]


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Need For Speed Most Wanted Savegames*



vaibhavtek said:


> Is in savegame u r in Blacklist #1.
> 
> Mods make it Sticky



Yeah.... the in saves of nfsmw.. i am in blklst 1... actually my bro is... he is d one who completed it..



s18000rpm said:


> ^which mission?
> 
> @Arun the Gr8, do mention, the state of save files.
> i mean,  for which mission... or like 50%, 80% game completion...



well all d savegames i uploaded r fully complete..

popt2t has alt ending but popww doesnt, but otherwise they r all complete



aravind_n20 said:


> MW
> *rapidshare.com/files/81389733/NFS_Most_Wanted_n20.rar.html
> @vaibhavtek
> Dirt @ some 70 or 80 % is posted above. If u want 90% or 100%?
> ...



man.. dont post in rapidshare... use something free...
like box.net or esnips.com


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

@Arun the Gr8
hi, ive already reuploaded them nd is in that new link


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas*

Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas <GTA_SA.7z>
-------------------------------------------
 Extract to <\My Documents\>

NOTE: If you have freshly installed the game, please run the game once before copying the save games to My Documents, or else the game will not work.

*www.box.net/shared/yur5mlri8s

and yes, it is complete...

Marvel Ultimate Alliance
------------------------
 Extract to <\My Documents\Activision\>

*www.box.net/shared/0ssd7vq0ws

Marvel Ultimate Alliance
------------------------
 Extract to <\My Documents\Activision\>

*www.box.net/shared/0ssd7vq0ws


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Here are my savegames:
POP SOT, NFS Carbon, Silent Hill 2
*www.esnips.com/web/visio159-savegames/

NFS carbon has eavery save game file for every significant races.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

*GTA:SA Alll mission access*

*GTA:San Andres* Alll mission access savegames

*www.mediafire.com/download.php?25oel5zsn59


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: GTA:SA Alll mission access*



vaibhavtek said:


> *GTA:San Andres* Alll mission access savegames
> 
> *www.mediafire.com/download.php?25oel5zsn59


Read this post

no need of uploading cheat saves.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: GTA:SA Alll mission access*



s18000rpm said:


> Read this post
> 
> no need of uploading cheat saves.



yeah... sorry man... my bro told me dat he used cheats (fully) in GTA_SA... so plz.. ignore those saves


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



s18000rpm said:


> www.mediafire.com
> -------------------
> 
> Missions in this save file
> ...


 thank you


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

instead of uploading all save files, it'd be better if we have a *Save 'n Play* (SNP) method here. (just like gtaforums).

ex.: if i (requester) have difficulty in completing a mission, i upload that save file & one of you (helper) can d/l that save file, complete that mission & re-upload.



> *REQUESTER FORMAT*
> *Game*: Name of the title
> *Missions*: mission name(s) here
> *Link*: the URL to your saved game here (use sites like www.mediafire.com / or others to upload)
> ...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: GTA:SA Alll mission access*



s18000rpm said:


> Read this post
> 
> no need of uploading cheat saves.


 
ok frm now will not upload cheat save games...!!

@ s18000rpm and everyone
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77526

i created this thread so that we donot mix this thread point with other..

I very very very much like ur sugesstion.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: GTA:SA Alll mission access*

good



vaibhavtek said:


> i created this thread so that we donot mix this thread point with other..


both threads seem same to me. coz both serve the same purpose.

read the first post of this thread


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

this thread differ from my thread as in this thread as this 
thread contain only save games but that thread will be for 
gamer who are unable to play a particular level and need 
some help...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Anyone has save game file for Gears of War .. anywhere near major RAAM (end of act 5) ?


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: GTA:SA Alll mission access*



s18000rpm said:


> good
> 
> both threads seem same to me. coz both serve the same purpose.
> 
> read the first post of this thread



they seem d same to ME tooo...



vaibhavtek said:


> this thread differ from my thread as in this thread as this
> thread contain only save games but that thread will be for
> gamer who are unable to play a particular level and need
> some help...



oh man... now r v going to make different threads for level-specific savegames and total savegames  ... did u read wht i wrote in d beginning.... i meant ALL SAVEGAMES. 
Now  if they r level specific, just mention them n it will b good enough...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

ok so now this thread is:-

*Save 'n Play + Savegames* thread.

I will soon post my mission that I cannot complete in GTA:VC

Mods plz del that thread.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

*Call of Duty 2*

*Call of Duty 2*
*www.mediafire.com/download.php?6cm1mph24ze


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Save File*

Game: NFS MW

Save file : Final Showdown between you & Razor

Link: *www.mediafire.com/?9w9xdp0tpkt

Notes: 12 cars, 10 of them Pink Slips, 4 of 'em fully loaded.
(Carrera GT, Lambo Gallardo, McLaren SLR, Dodge Viper)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 7, 2008)

*Max Payne*

*Max Payne access all level.*

*www.mediafire.com/download.php?6diadbitsim


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

DiRT SaveGame File (100%)
(Played with keyboard)


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No One Lives Forever A Spy In H.A.R.M.'s Way Savegames*

No One Lives Forever : A Spy In H.A.R.M.'s Way
----------------------------------------------

*www.box.net/shared/4xu2tugowc

Extract to <*\No One Lives Forever 2\>

Where "*" is the path where the game is installed; by default <C:\Program Files\>

Total Overdose
--------------

*www.box.net/shared/vrnp6wr4s8

Extract to <*\Total Overdose\>

Where "*" is the path where the game is installed; by default <C:\Program Files\>

Max Payne 2
------------

*www.box.net/shared/56byr36okk

Extract to <\My Documents\>


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Save Game (Reuploaded)

*Just 7Kb* 

*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^^ thanks


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can anyone send me a save game data om warhammer moc with  display resolution low ..
I cant play the game as i cant change the resolution and its giving black screen with errror "hz ?"


----------



## napster007 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Gta san andreas save file. 

100% copmlete with expensive cars in all garages and a hunter helipcopter at Cj's airfeild.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^^ are u asking save games..??


----------



## napster007 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

sorry my mistake. i forgot to upload the save file


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

he he he *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

it also happened with me sometimes.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can anyone give me a save game of Harry Potter and the Goblet of fire to access all level...???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

CRYSIS
for some reason, my game feezes after taking the jump, i'm talking of the very first mission

thanks for the Crysis save games  @dOm1naTOr.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Lego Star Wars II

Hmm its completed but some external missions not completed


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

NFS Most Wanted:
* Save game with every pink slip till blacklist#4
*Just beat Razor and his boys (Ronnie and SLR boy).
No need to run for bounty


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^^ Do have any technique for getting *pink slip *or it is *just a luck*...???

Offtopic:-
See my avatar.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



vaibhavtek said:


> ^^ Do have any technique for getting *pink slip *or it is *just a luck*...???
> 
> Offtopic:-
> See my avatar.



its pure luck, though i was lucky for most of the time.
But webster Corvette took 5 tries, damn
Stopped playing now cuz of work

Offtopic:
Razor  Callhan, 
did u complete the game ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



T159 said:


> Razor  Callhan,
> did u complete the game ?


 
*Nope i hadnot completed the game i am in Blacklist #3.*
*Not playing due to my exams (as they are coming nearer).*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

guys, cud anyone gimme San andreas save game file.... 50% complete.. or with air plane training mission completed and others still left...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^^ I have that but i had used cheat codes if u still want then i will give u..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

yeah...plz upload here or anywhere.... thanks


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^^ ok just go here

Enjoy...!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

NFS Most Wanted 
Blacklist#3
Blacklist#2
Blacklist#1


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Physconaut*

 Physconaut  ​ 
 Access All Levels ​ 
*www.mediafire.com/download.php?5yxin0ne1mg​


----------



## VINSTAR (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

this is my nfs mw sav file
completed carrier 100%
without any trainer or crack


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can anyone give me the save files of mission *Death Row *in *GTA : Vice City*


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Yeah! i know guys dat i started this thread and yet its been a long time since i posted *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif. All this time i was playing "Fable - The Lost Chapters". It is a superb game and has low system requirements *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif. Is a must play for all RPG fans *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif.

*www.box.net/shared/grvq576880

Extract the downloaded <Fable.7z> to <\My Documents\My Games\>


----------



## Shreyes P (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

This is my POP Warrior Within save files.....
Both the endings completed ...
Checkpoints are available from the begining .. So you can start your game any where....


----------



## Shreyes P (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

This are my NFS Most Wanted files ....
Start the profile Rash, and have a look at my rapsheet   ...
Anyone got a better one let me know....


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

lame  gamers


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can anybody pls upload the all save files of LOK:Soul Reaver 2


I m stucked...in a level.....


----------



## hawisback (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

you guys can upload dota saved games also... and cs vids.... tat wud be good....


----------



## pk_chester (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Assassin's Creed-


----------



## Stalker (May 14, 2008)

*Rainbow Six : Vegas 2*

All missions Unlocked (Normal Difficulty)


----------



## s3Prosavage (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

i want gta-vice city savegame upto demolition man mission....m nt able to complete demolition man since many days......da above posted savegames of vice city in this thread r nt workin.......pls it will be vry nice of u if sum1 posts da savegame upto DEMOLITION MAN........thank u........


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

this is a savegame of GTA san andreas. it is 100% complete. just extract the file to My Documents/GTA San Andreas User Files.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

here are savegames of NFS Most wanted and carbon, 100% complete. just extract the files to My Documents\ %game name%\


----------



## Spiff (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

i hav winzip 11.2 installd bt couldn't extract the nfsmw saved games...
tried many files givn above...
error is... when 'extract to' option chosen.. ."Can't open this file"


end report :- "End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not a Zip file, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part Zip file."

what to do??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

try wit this *www.7-zip.org/


----------



## Spiff (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



s18000rpm said:


> try wit this *www.7-zip.org/



Even this doesn't work,

Error, "Can not open 'path of file' archive"

Please Help!!! 
I also tried redownloading files...even a single doesn't work out..


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Grand Theft Auto Vice City: It is RAR file so extract it over to your My Documents Folder.
*willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=24613


----------



## chavo (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

I hav completed time shift, far cry, crysis, hitman blood money, pop sot with 9 health upgrade, gta sa hot coffee. Can't upload any save coz i am dial up user. If anyone wants help in this games just pm me or send me ur.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Hey, Has anybody played mental mode in serious sam first encounter


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

if anyone needs GTA: SA hot coffee mod, pm me.


----------



## arijit4885 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

does anyone have devil may cry 4 save game with dante must die completed?
i dont think i have the patience to completer the game yet again & i really want super dante and super nero

here is a savegame with devil hunter, legendary dark knight complete & son of sparda mission 13. put it in "my documents/capcom/devilmaycry4


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Yo dudes somebody wants save games then they can simply go to *www.cheathappens.com

and get their save games. 

Try  or die


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Devil may Cry 4 save games complete until mission 18 try or die. Really cool game with lots of cool and rapidly fast stylish killer moves.




any thing if you want to ask about pirated games and softwares I will be real happy to help you by showing you the right direction. I am a professional game & software hacker.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

can i get a save game file for bioshock please???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Does any one have LEGO® Indiana Jones™ Original adventures save fiels. At least with every thing unlocked . please upload it.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*request: can anyone please upload 'gta sa.set' file*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Any body played kung Fu Panda. Pls give savegame here.


----------



## stormgrab (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

in san andreas i want the mission in which cj reaches san fierro
cn any1 giv it 2 me
actually i finished till here myself then it got deleted


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



arijit4885 said:


> does anyone have devil may cry 4 save game with dante must die completed?
> i dont think i have the patience to completer the game yet again & i really want super dante and super nero
> 
> here is a savegame with devil hunter, legendary dark knight complete & son of sparda mission 13. put it in "my documents/capcom/devilmaycry4


This is the *Ultimate Devil May Cry 4 Save ever created*, all modes unlocked,  *S* ranks in all missions in all mode, everything unlocked.

Here's the link;*willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=39070

Remind me never to upload to Digit forum, the file got corrupt, this link works.



gargtush said:


> i hav winzip 11.2 installd bt couldn't extract the nfsmw saved games...
> tried many files givn above...
> error is... when 'extract to' option chosen.. ."Can't open this file"
> 
> ...


Digit forum corrupts uploaded files, even images.

Upload here;*willhostforfood.com/?Action=upload


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

SPIDER MAN 3 Friends Or Foes Savegames
Kung Fu Panda The Game Save Games
All 100% Complete.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> SPIDER MAN 3 Friends Or Foes Savegames
> Kung Fu Panda The Game Save Games
> All 100% Complete.


Do upload them at *willhostforfood.com/

Digit forum corrupts the Zip Files.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^^Sure dude
here you go
Kung Fu Panda save:*willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=39510
Spider-Man FoF save:*willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=39511

AND YES DIGIT FORUM CORRUPTS THE FILES my recommendation  upload at:-*willhostforfood.com/  OR SAY BY BY TO YOUR FILES


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Well here are few more savegames...

Age of Empires 3
*www.box.net/shared/k1k3gymj1z

Freelancer
*www.box.net/shared/xsz8ylt3hu


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

I am in the last mission of The Godfather - The Game so will be coming up with the savegame in a short snap..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Assassin's Creed Save game 100%
*www.willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=40860

Juiced 2 Hot import nights 100% completed by me(Street Lord)
*www.willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=40861


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Frontlines Fuels Of War:- *www.willhostforfood.com/files3/937035/Frontlines - FuelofWar100savefilesrar.png 

Hitman BM:- *www.willhostforfood.com/files3/5999330/hitmanbmsavezip.png

Lost Planet EC :- *www.willhostforfood.com/files3/2432899/lplanetsavezip.png


----------



## chavo (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

here is save games for scareface the world is urs


----------



## hemantkulkarni (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

hey anybody upload gears of war


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



hemantkulkarni said:


> hey anybody upload gears of war


Finished the game least half a dozen times in all difficulties, my HDD just crashed or could've uploaded it, keep playing it, its not that hard, if you need help look here;*www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/game/942000.html

Anyway, here's a save game download link;*www.cheathappens.com/show_download.asp?ID=23548


----------



## chavo (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

here is the save game for Bully Scholarship Edition
i didn't finish my school mission just left with english,shop,photography,math thts all


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky final kill:
*Strelok Pawned by Scar*
*www.mediafire.com/?wqxeqlpgimm


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Dead Space all chapters save files from the middle or starting  in normal mode 100% complete. 
*www.mediafire.com/?k2cnnmwdwzt


----------



## chavo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

save game fo gears of war
completed in just 4 days


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

4 days are too much


----------



## chavo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



T159 said:


> 4 days are too much



ya my exam is going on
so i got less time 2 play


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Chavo digit forum currupts the files. Upload in another site like mediafire.com and give link here.


----------



## chavo (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> Chavo digit forum currupts the files. Upload in another site like mediafire.com and give link here.




*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f5ace98a7ac2f42cd2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Pure all stages in the world tour unlocked

PURE:- *www.mediafire.com/?oo50xgxoxwy

Far Cry 2 the final suicide 

FarCry2:- *www.mediafire.com/?lmzimdzmg0j


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

FALLOUT 3 the final mission save file (sorry spited into 4 files due to low bandwidth)
Enjoy the 3 different endings  after you complete it. You will need to double extract it . _Copy it in the My Games/Fallout3/Saves/ _

Fallout 3:- Part 1
               Part 2
               Part 3
               Part 4

Fallout 3 the ultimate walkout :- Fallout3-Mahalo


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Call of Duty World At War Save games Yo! all missions unlocked by Me
*DOWNLOAD*D

XP option:

   Unpack the included file into \Documents and Settings\YOUR_USER_NAME\
   Local Settings\Application Data\ and accept to overwrite if/when asked.

   Vista option:

   Unpack the included file into \Users\YOUR_USER_NAME\AppData\Local\ and
   accept to overwrite if/when asked.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Completed Prince Of Persia 2008
Download my save games :- *DOWNLOAD*​ Enjoy the ending. Its really gr8


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^Thanks for the savegame file


----------



## codzombie (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> Call of Duty World At War Save games Yo! all missions unlocked by Me
> *DOWNLOAD*D



Hi,
your download link is corrupt or the file doesn't exist.
please tell us the right link or upload it.

thank you very match
-----------------
i love Cod


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

THAT SITE IS FIXED NOW SO USE THESE LINKS IF YOU HAVE PROBEMS WITH THE 1st one.


 *www.willhostforfood.com/users/JojoK/CODWW_save_jojothedragonzip.png

PURE SAVEGAMES:-  *www.willhostforfood.com/users/JojoK/PURE save7z.png
POP 2008 SAVEGAMES:-  *www.willhostforfood.com/users/JojoK/Prince of Persia_2008_savejojothedragon7z.png

Far Cry Final Suicide :-  *www.willhostforfood.com/users/JojoK/Far Cry 27z.png


----------



## Shloeb (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can u please upload the saved games for Red Alert 3? I lost the saved games in format. I have Vista. So plz tell the location too. I just need the saved game for the mission of Allies where we have to destroy 7 Iron Curtains or just give me a cheat through which i can unlock all missions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chavo (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

save game for Clive Barker's Jericho


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Hey why do you forget Chavo? I told you digit forum suckz in uploading. So upload is other sites like www.willhostforfood.com or  www.mediafire.com


----------



## chavo (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> Hey why do you forget Chavo? I told you digit forum suckz in uploading. So upload is other sites like


 sorry dude i forgot abt tht here is the new link
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=de44481827974611b94117dade8fc295e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Completed Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition in normal mode. Unlocked hard mode,vergil etc.
Here is my save file:- Download Link


----------



## kartik_extreme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Need for Speed : Most Wanted
------------------------------
100% completed game with all Blacklist Rival Cars in Garage
and $1,00,00,000 cash in career mode.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Hey, Kartik. The Rig in your Sig. is yours, huh???


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



> Intel Core i7 Extreme 965 3.2GHz@4.75GHz, 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 2GHz, eVGA X58 SLi, 2x PALiT Revolution700 [4870X2], Tagan BZ-1300W PSU.


Is this one urz too?



> Intel Core i7 975 Extreme Edition
> ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution MainBoard
> Corsair Dominator 2x2GB DDR3 @ 1800 MHz
> XFX nVidia GF GTX 295
> ...


Fake, see the 600W PSU. THat guy forgot, GTX295 requires a 750W PSU to run stable.

===========================================================================

COD 1 Completed - *depositfiles.com/files/z26wb9e0q

Hoobit Upto Level 9 - *depositfiles.com/files/pketef0he


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



comp@ddict said:


> Is this one urz too?



Yes, it's my Bro's, who's in US, he's coming to India this March, I can't wait!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

LARA CRAFT TOMB RAIDER-LEGEND 100% completed in medium difficulty
DOWNLOAD LINK


----------



## chavo (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

save game 4 saints row 2
enjoy
*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=24f6c815469c4424a0f2f20c509059d9e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

here's 100 % completed savegame for FEAR 2 in medium difficulty

*rapidshare.com/files/202306496/FEAR2.savegame.100_.complete.rar.html


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

F.E.A.R 2 100% completed in HARD mode:-
Download Link


----------



## Marijus_P (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



vaibhavtek said:


> can anyone give me saves of Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire...???


Yo This is the Harry Potter and the goblet of fire 100% Saved Game (PC) Enjoy!!!
*www.plunder.com/Harry-Potter-And-T...ame-PC-VERY-VERY-RARE-download-ba81f5b3ee.htm

You need to Extract downloaded file to: 

C:\Documents and Settings\Type your Computer's Account name (Can be found by Clicking on start menu top of the screen)\Local Settings\Application Data\Electronic Arts\Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire\HPGOF

Also:

Harry Potter and the prisoner of azkaban 100% saved game:

*www.plunder.com/Harry-Potter-And-T...mpleted-Saved-Game-PC-download-535b452ca0.htm


----------



## darkmage93 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

can anyone upload a savegame for prince of persia warrior within , with both endings? i found one here but it doesn't work . thanx


----------



## dinjo_jo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can one get DeadSpace Chapter 5 Save File uploaded


----------



## nazaninnn (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

hi please send me the harry potter and the order of pheonix save game of 47% complite,i cant help colin


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Here are some of my savefiles:

Silent Hill Homecoming:-
Download Link

Wanted WeaponsOf Fate:-
Download Link

Wheel Man:-
Download Link

Dark Sector:-
Download Link


----------



## mac555 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Dark Sector:-
Download Link



r these save files of easy mode or hard mode because i want for easy mode and i am stuck on mission where the ship is sinking....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^yo dude i doubt that Dark Sector has any difficulty selection.
So enjoy and try harder.


----------



## mac555 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

if u clear easy mode the hard difficulty mode is unlocked.....


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

PLZ PLZ.....
FIFA 09

i need the transfered updated squad of it...Arshavin n many odr players r not available for the club transfers as he is only in the Russian national squad


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

where is the burnout Paradise's save game file present?


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



hjpotter92 said:


> where is the burnout Paradise's save game file present?


C:\Documents and Settings\(Your User Name)\Local Settings\Application Data\Criterion Games


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

ohh, I was searching forit in EAQ game directory.. (i thought it was EA powered.  jusst a bit fool I am.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

X-Men Origins Wolverine Save:---

Download Link

Enjoy.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Call of Juarez Bound in blood Save:--

Download Link

Use first profile And pass(only for think digit members):- "zzz" , if not "xxx"


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Call of Juarez Bound in blood Save:--

Download Link

Use first profile And pass(only for think digit members):- "zzz" , if not "xxx"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^Thank you, dragon. I needed it badly. Thank you once again.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^no problem dude. I hopeit worked

O forgot to mention the save files are on hard mode. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Burnout Paradise Lisence A save*:--

Download link


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Bionic Commando* @ hard difficulty save:-

Download link

Copy it somewhere on Username\AppData\  in vista.


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

This is my GTA:VC save game.I am stuck at demolition man and dild0 d0d0(one is RC heli and other is sea plane mission).Can anybody please complete these two and upload save file?
Thank You.
P.S. It will over-write your eighth save game so change its name first from GTAVCsf8.b to GTAVCsf8.b_bk(or something similar) before extracting this one.
*rapidshare.com/files/289327196/GTAVCsf8.rar.html


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Batman-Arkham Asylum story completed Save:-- Download Link
Not sure that the will work though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

jojo.. It is an GFWL sensitive save file. We have to use Xfile wrapper to use the save file.Now a days lot of games are going with this method. Don't know why!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



vamsi_krishna said:


> jojo.. It is an GFWL sensitive save file. We have to use Xfile wrapper to use the save file.Now a days lot of games are going with this method. Don't know why!!


That's because it's tied to that f*ckin' GFW Live offline profile. This is insanely stupid of Microsoft and their sh*tty GFW integration in games.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> That's because it's tied to that f*ckin' GFW Live offline profile. This is insanely stupid of Microsoft and their sh*tty GFW integration in games.


Not true for all case, for Fallout 3 I gave my save profile to my friend and it worked, or maybe because we were using a cracked version.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



tkin said:


> Not true for all case, for Fallout 3 I gave my save profile to my friend and it worked, or maybe because we were using a cracked version.


It's not a problem for the earlier games, it's only recently that they have screwed up the save system and that includes Resident Evil 5 and Batman: Arkham Asylum. I didn't have an issue loading Devil May Cry 4 saves from the internet either.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's not a problem for the earlier games, it's only recently that they have screwed up the save system and that includes Resident Evil 5 and Batman: Arkham Asylum. I didn't have an issue loading Devil May Cry 4 saves from the internet either.


Any workarounds?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



tkin said:


> Any workarounds?


Not a workaround, but you need the other person's XLive profile back up to go with the original save. Meaning, you need both, the save file back up and the XLive folder back up and did I mention you'll have to play it under their profile, not yours?


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Not a workaround, but you need the other person's XLive profile back up to go with the original save. Meaning, you need both, the save file back up and the XLive folder back up and did I mention you'll have to play it under their profile, not yours?


Blah, aren't there any hacks? I remember one NFS title(probably carbon) had CD-key tied to the savegame and we used a patcher/hash editor to get it working, well I'll be looking around then.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^who ever tried my Batman save try making an account named >>>>GauravKaushik<<<


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> ^who ever tried my Batman save try making an account named >>>>GauravKaushik<<<


Won't work, there's HW ids that are tied to the savegame, upload your Games for Windows live folder here.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

RESIDENT EVIL4 PROFFESIONAL MODE COMPLETED GAME.

unlocked 14 bottle caps.unlocked almost all the secret weapons.

*rapidshare.com/files/297633239/SaveData.dat.html


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



> Won't work, there's HW ids that are tied to the savegame, upload your Games for Windows live folder here.


Can't find them. Location please.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> Can't find them. Location please.


In Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\*USER*\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\XLive AND
C:\Documents and Settings\*USER*\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\GFWLive


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^thanks but the location was not that exact in Vista sp2..So here is it. Plz make a backup of your files and replace it.

LOCATION in VISTA 32b sp2:--C:\Users\Gaurav&Kaushik\AppData\Local\Microsoft

There are two folders in the zip. Please update to the latest version.

GFWL Account Link 
Use pass>>>>>digit only<<<<<
Hope it works


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Codemasters GRID*

*Location to extract -* \My Documents
*Update : 3 Nov,2009*
*LINK :* Click here to download


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Red Faction Guerrilla Completed + Final EQS Liberation Mission Savefiles:-
Download Link 

Has the same problem as Batman AA but i figured a way to make it work. All you need is the dummy GFWLive account. This file includes it and i've successfully tested it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^Ye'r doin' a great job uploadin' these useful saves, buddy .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^thanks pal. I try my best to keep this thread alive.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Wolfenstein Completed @ Hard Save :-
Download Link

Guitar Heroes III Comlpleted @ Easy :-
Download Link


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

*GTA IV PC*

*GTA IV PC*

*At "A Long way to Fall"*

*i46.tinypic.com/2vwbmo2.jpg

Download​


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Protoype* (Saves after every mission)
*www.mediafire.com/?mtmtm3nankk


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 12, 2009)

*DIRT 2 PC*

*DIRT 2 PC​*
*i46.tinypic.com/fu8ak2.jpg

*DOWNLOAD*

```
[CENTER]*www.mediafire.com/?yggmenyryjq[/CENTER]
```

*Copy savegame folder in your My Documents/Dirt2/ folder.*
​


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Indigo Prophecy All Chapters:- Download link

Mass Effect 1 Save File (Last mission, 100% paragon points, Vanguard, Male Sheperd, wrex alive, can be used by those looking for saves to continue ME2)
Download Link

Mirror's Edge:- Download Link

World of Goo Completed :- Download Link
NOTE:- All are mediafire links.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

s.t.a.l.k.e.r soc saved game:- *www.megaupload.com/?d=Z5RHA200
finished on stalker difficulty.
.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Just let me get to my desktop save games are gonna fly here


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

I know that's its been a while since i posted here but its been quite sometime since I played any games. So here I am with my latest game and its been a blast.. Hope you enjoy it too..

Mass Effect 2 - *www.box.net/shared/gmk1sdgkgj


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Metro 2033 Completed Save file *

Download Link


----------



## tcagokl (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

GHAJINI THE GAME 

*ghajini.fxlabs.com/images/screenshots/004.jpg
 save games files,
that is available in the following folder (if the game installed on c: drive)

C:\FXLabs\Ghajini\game\scriptsAndAssets\data\missions\Saved_Missions




ghajini complete 100% 
*www.4shared.com/file/q3k3ccBC/GHAJINI_-Cheat_-All_Levels_Unl.html


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

anybody pls upload the save game file of Onimusha 3 PC i m stucked in a level...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

where is the save game file located of Resident Evil 4


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can anybody upload the savegames of Prince of persia The Forgotten sands..?
I am stuck behind a door and there is no way down.The level I think is 'The prison'
Please upload saves of different levels if possible.
Thanx in advance.


----------



## sougatanandy (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> Has the same problem as Batman AA but i figured a way to make it work. All you need is the dummy GFWLive account. This file includes it and i've successfully tested it.




thanks for uploding this save file .My game gets stuck after crock comes out of the lift,  batman is  able to move , but nothin is happening .if i used this save file my problem solved or not.pls reply.

and if possible pls upload 1%save file for me(pls help me to get past the crock intro).thanks.


----------



## vickyadvani (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

this is really good...Thanks guyz


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Mafia 2 savefiles*. In hard mode, don't know if difficulty matters.

Download Link

copy to (for win7):- (username)\AppData\Local


----------



## abhidev (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: DIRT 2 PC*

u completed this game?? awesome man!!!


----------



## abhidev (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

the 2k folder is for mafia...copy that in C:\Users\(NAME)\AppData\Local
The godfather ..u can say the story is complete...u need to just acquire all the family businesses....

Resident evil has the last boss fight left.....

here is the links
2K Games.zip
RESIDENT EVIL 5.zip
*www.mediafire.com/download.php?481r477ykz50n2d


----------



## saddy (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can someone uplaod a save game for Lost planet 2 here .mine have got currupt somehow dont know it stars from ep1 agian.and if some one does upload there GFWL folder also  C:\Documents and Settings\Username\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\XLive


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Yo saddy, i'm in chapter 3. You want my saves?


----------



## saddy (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> Yo saddy, i'm in chapter 3. You want my saves?



yeah jojo i want ur saves ...Damm stuck at Episode 4 chapter 3  i just wanna skip that damm chapter and see if it works from chapter 5 onwands.when u do upload it u aslo wanna upload ur GFWL folder located here

H:\Users\saddy\AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive in win 7 

rar or zip whole xlive folder plus savegames located here
My Documents\capcom folder


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

ok dude. I'm currently on Episode 4 chapter 3.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Lost Planet 2 Completed Savefiles​*
Download Link:-*www.mediafire.com/?t1p857dc3q5chm7

Dummy GFWL account included inside. Extract both the files inside the archive and read instructions.


----------



## saddy (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



jojothedragon said:


> *Lost Planet 2 Completed Savefiles​*
> Download Link:-*www.mediafire.com/?t1p857dc3q5chm7
> 
> Dummy GFWL account included inside. Extract both the files inside the archive and read instructions.



thx man...


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Call of Duty Black OPS*. Took me 11 hours to finish. Took long coz of freaking lagging and stuttering.

save.zip

Install the Game, Crack it. Then before playing copy the 'save' games folder under 'Player' in the installation directory.
The game will lag. A new patch is under process for working MP and get rid of all the lags. Gonna play it again when it is out.

Regards.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

DARKSIDERS [PC]

Completed Game !

All Life shard taken ! 

DOWNLOAD : Darksiders.rar


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

This one is old but can anybody upload NFS: Porsche Unleashed savegames?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Rahim said:


> This one is old but can anybody upload NFS: Porsche Unleashed savegames?



here..(It is not mine)

Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed Savegame for PC


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



KaranTh85 said:


> where is the save game file located of Resident Evil 4



it's in the main directory "savegame.dat"


----------



## rajsujayks (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can anyone post the save game file for Assassins Creed 2 in which Ezio is in the beginning of Venice (don't remember which memory sequence...)

Please help by passing me the file or atleast the link for one...

Thanks in advance... 
__________________


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



rajsujayks said:


> Can anyone post the save game file for Assassins Creed 2 in which Ezio is in the beginning of Venice (don't remember which memory sequence...)
> 
> Please help by passing me the file or atleast the link for one...
> 
> ...


You don't need a specific savegame, just download from the net a complete savegame and in the options select replay memory(or something like that), on a side note aren't the AC2 savegames coded to user names??



damngoodman999 said:


> DARKSIDERS [PC]
> 
> Completed Game !
> 
> ...


Do you have all the abyssal armor pieces?? I'm trying to find the last one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



tkin said:


> You don't need a specific savegame, just download from the net a complete savegame and in the options select replay memory(or something like that), on a side note aren't the AC2 savegames coded to user names??



I don't think there is an option to replay memory blocks. We can only view them from briefing. And, we can replay memories of side missions (assassinations, races, etc).


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



rajsujayks said:


> Can anyone post the save game file for Assassins Creed 2 in which Ezio is in the beginning of Venice (don't remember which memory sequence...)
> 
> Please help by passing me the file or atleast the link for one...
> 
> ...



completed the game. access the memory sequence. game completed having bare necessary requirements.

path for saved game:
C:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\storage\***\**\

file link :
Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't think there is an option to replay memory blocks. We can only view them from briefing. And, we can replay memories of side missions (assassinations, races, etc).


Yes, you can't play them, forgot that, been a long time since I played it, hooked to darksiders now.


----------



## rajsujayks (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



arpanmukherjee1 said:


> completed the game. access the memory sequence. game completed having bare necessary requirements.
> 
> path for saved game:
> C:\Program Files\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\storage\***\**\
> ...



But arpan...A 100% completed game file is of no use to me...I can't play from where I left...

Screw those idiots in Ubisoft...Why do they choose to put the save file in some unconventional locations instead of the usual My Docs or User Files...
(Isn't there a better way to display their uniqueness...?)


----------



## mac555 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

stuck in crysis.crysis gamesave for ascension level required.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Here's the Saved game For Need For Speed Hot Pursuit....!!!!


----------



## nishant1512 (Jan 21, 2011)

*assassin's creed 2 savegames*

hey guys plz help me

can someone plz upload the save game for ac2 for memory sequence 11 or 12 or 13.
dont want to do all the game again. plz help


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

I will post it by tomorrow...I'm on sequence 5 now..


----------



## nishant1512 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



keviv219 said:


> I will post it by tomorrow...I'm on sequence 5 now..



thnx man


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Can anyone post the savegame of Batman Arkham Asylum at 47/48 % just after u finish with the Killer Croc Level.

I finished the game till that point; But I had to reformat my machine then.. Now I have to play the whole thing over and again! 

I'm running it on Win 7 32-bit..


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



soumo27 said:


> Can anyone post the savegame of Batman Arkham Asylum at 47/48 % just after u finish with the Killer Croc Level.
> 
> I finished the game till that point; But I had to reformat my machine then.. Now I have to play the whole thing over and again!
> 
> I'm running it on Win 7 32-bit..


Batman does not have a replay option, so getting a specific level will be hard, just play from the beginning if no one has it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Assassins Creed BROTHERHOOD.*​
*Download*:

SAVES.rar​
PS: Will post some screens


----------



## Gaurav265 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

hi, any of you save game of nfs hot pursuit 2010 and about 50% of mass effect 2 then pls upload


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

I finished NFS HP and have the save folder somewhere in my PC, , anyway if I find it I will upload


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



ithehappy said:


> *Assassins Creed BROTHERHOOD.*​
> *Download*:
> 
> *HERE*​
> PS: Will post some screens



What on earth is that link supposed to mean


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Direct d/n link to AS B ahem version?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Faun said:


> What on earth is that link supposed to mean



Fixed , uploaded it while I was sleepy


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

do anyone have GTA4 save file
progress required around 50%

i'm gonna start this game from where i left last time
so....45%-55% would be good enough
thanks in advannce


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Piyush said:


> do anyone have GTA4 save file
> progress required around 50%
> 
> i'm gonna start this game from where i left last time
> ...



I have a save but I don't know at which point it is saved.Over 2 years old.

shall I upload?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*BulletStorm*​
Download Link 

Instruction and Offline GFWL live a/c included.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



axes2t2 said:


> I have a save but I don't know at which point it is saved.Over 2 years old.
> 
> shall I upload?



yes do that please
well something is better than nothing


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



Piyush said:


> yes do that please
> well something is better than nothing



gta iv.rar


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



axes2t2 said:


> gta iv.rar



thanks a lot axes


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Welcome.What is the mission on that save?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*



axes2t2 said:


> Welcome.What is the mission on that save?



have checked it
have to install GTA 4 first(dvd is with my friend  )
will pm you about the mission


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Mass Effect 1 & 2 Complete Saves

Mass Effect 1 & 2 Saves.7z

My decisions


Spoiler



In ME1

1. Male Paragon Character
2. No alteration with face whatsoever and a Soldier Character
3. Saves Rachni Queen
4. Romance with Liara T'Soni
5. Saved Urdnot Wrex
6. Kaiden Died
7. Saved Council
8. Cpt Anderson as Human Counselor


In ME2

1. Paragon Male Character with no alteration and soldier class
2. Hired all the Dossiers
3. Completed all side missions including ones which are only found through scanning
4. Completed all Loyality Missions and every member is Loyal to Shepard
5. Saved Tali on Flotila through Paragon Dialogue ans asked quarians not to go to fight with geth
6. Used Paragon Dialouge to solve all fights between Squad members
7. Rewrite Heretics in Legion's Loyality mission
8. Completed each and every DLCs ever released for this game
9. Had Miranda as romantic Partner but broke up with her after shadow Broker DLC
10. Saved every Crew member of normandy in Suicide Mission
11. Each and Every Squad member survived Suicide Mission
12. Had Romantic partner as Liara at end of the game.
13. Each and every weapon is upgraded to max.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

New DLC came out for ME2, did you finish that?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

^^ If you are talking about Arrival DLC then Yes I have completed that also in that save.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

*Complete Resident Evil Save*

*Resident Evil Save .7z*



Spoiler



1. All the emblem collected
2. All figurines purchased
3. Most weapons unlocked with unlimited ammunition.
4. All weapons purchased.
5. Rocket Launcher Unlimited Ammunition.
6. All costumes are unlocked.
7. Game completed in each and every difficulty.
8. All mercenaries characters are unlocked.


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Resident Ecil?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Plz Upload your SAVEGAMES here....*

Oh spell mistake. Updated. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2011)

@gameranand: thanx will try it for sure....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Make sure that you also paste the Xlive files in respective directory or save won't work.
I have given the location in a txt file named Location.txt. You just have to modify Aby-> your username. And you'll be good to go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Make sure that you also paste the Xlive files in respective directory or save won't work.
> I have given the location in a txt file named Location.txt. You just have to modify Aby-> your username. And you'll be good to go.



arre yaar u posted mass effect 2 links not RE5


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ Oh ****. Post edited try now.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

i might grab RE5 saves. when i played it i was stuck in one place, you know, where that temple,light reflection puzzle stuff was, i got some other game about then and never played RE5 after that.
You can play any mission after the game is finished can't you?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> You can play any mission after the game is finished can't you?


Yes you can. Just select the chapter select menu and play whatever you want. In my saves play with the best weapon game has to offer with unlimited ammunition.



			
				Pyro said:
			
		

> i might grab RE5 saves. when i played it i was stuck in one place, you know, where that temple,light reflection puzzle stuff was, i got some other game about then and never played RE5 after that.


Actually those puzzles are quite easy no complications at all you just have to look around carefully and do some math. To be precise there are no puzzles in RE5 at all which will test your brain.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

^^
i didn't try hard enough, and about that time i was kind of bored by it.
thanks anyways.

offtopic : why the hell is my avatar not showing.??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

pyro said:
			
		

> offtopic : why the hell is my avatar not showing.??


Try again now.


			
				Pyro said:
			
		

> i didn't try hard enough, and about that time i was kind of bored by it.
> thanks anyways.


No you didn't tried at all.  Well the game is one of my favorites I must say.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Actually those puzzles are quite easy no complications at all you just have to look around carefully and do some math. To be precise there are no puzzles in RE5 at all which will test your brain.



Thanx the save games worked....

ya puzzles in RE5 are very very easy...but in RE4 some puzzles were tough


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> No you didn't tried at all. Well the game is one of my favorites I must say.


To each his own, dude. It didn't like it that much. It strayed from the core of the series. It wasn't scary at all,not even one bit.It was an action game not an survival horror. RE4 was much better


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ Yeah it was not a survival game but it was a hell of a job work. It was one of the best TPS and action games I have ever played I'll give it that much.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

CRYSIS 2 

Crysis2.rar

can use for MP

Save location 

c:\user -> username -> saved games -> !!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

Compete HAWX save

*HAWX Save.7z*

All missions complete and at level 28.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2011)

mass effect  MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2011)

^^a little detail about the character and decisions made ?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^a little detail about the character and decisions made ?


sure!


Spoiler



paragon ending,paragon points almost over 50%
tried too woo liara but got ashley instead.
saved the council members (as told above paragon ending)
rank must be over or near about 35.
saved rachnini queen
wrex not killed
kaiden died
who will be human counselor has been left up to them.


.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*Fallout 3 Saves*

*My Fallout 3 Save Game*

*Fallout3.7z*



Spoiler



I have completed the whole game.
Completed with all the DLCs ever released for this game.
Most of the locations are discovered but some are not.
Most of the special items have been collected by me.
All the Bobbleheads are collected.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2011)

^ thanks for this - If I can't find mine in next few days I'll use these for sure.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

Well yeah. It took a hell lot of time for me to upload this beast. Damn 53MB. Quite large for a upload from me. I am glad that at least two people are interested in this save. 

@topgear
Don't worry you won't regret using my saves. I have a hell lot of inventory and completely good character I mean I never got a bad karma except for just one mission about that android and that too cancel out with good karma I received in that very mission.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well yeah. It took a hell lot of time for me to upload this beast. Damn 53MB. Quite large for a upload from me. I am glad that at least two people are interested in this save.
> 
> @topgear
> Don't worry you won't regret using my saves. I have a hell lot of inventory and completely good character I mean I never got a bad karma except for just one mission about that android and that too cancel out with good karma I received in that very mission.


MY fallout 3 save game was 4gb in size, super compressed it to 170mb, try 7zip.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> MY fallout 3 save game was 4gb in size, super compressed it to 170mb, try 7zip.



whoa!!!...
saved at every footstep???


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> MY fallout 3 save game was 4gb in size, super compressed it to 170mb, try 7zip.


Mine wasn't small either.But I deleted most of em after completing the game and left  I guess about 850MB compressed to 53MB using 7zip.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Mine wasn't small either.But I deleted most of em after completing the game and left  I guess about 850MB compressed to 53MB using 7zip.


Did you use ultra compression? You can get even lower ratios with ultra.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Did you use ultra compression? You can get even lower ratios with ultra.



or kgb archive...


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> or kgb archive...


Me agrees.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 10, 2011)

*Crysis 2 Completed*

Download Link


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Did you use ultra compression? You can get even lower ratios with ultra.


That 53 MB is the result of ultra compression.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well yeah. It took a hell lot of time for me to upload this beast. Damn 53MB. Quite large for a upload from me. I am glad that at least two people are interested in this save.
> 
> @topgear
> Don't worry you won't regret using my saves. I have a hell lot of inventory and completely good character I mean I never got a bad karma except for just one mission about that android and that too cancel out with good karma I received in that very mission.



I always like good Karma 

BTW, seeing you guys are using 7-zip I'll compress my save game files using 7-zip from now on.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 4, 2011)

* CRYSIS 2*

*SaveGames.rar*


----------



## anonymous100 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Prince of Persia The Two Thrones Savegames*

winzip file is corrupt


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ which one ??


----------



## Alok (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi ! I'm playing tekken 3 on pcsx . I unlocked everything except Dr.B
      So if anybody have "mcr" save game with Dr.B unlocked.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey how to upload the save games.when i upload a .rar file in attachments it says invalid file.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> Hey how to upload the save games.when i upload a .rar file in attachments it says invalid file.



dont upload here
upload the zip file on a file server like rapid share/megaupload/mediafire/etc...... and then post the link of those files here


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:
			
		

> Hey how to upload the save games.when i upload a .rar file in attachments it says invalid file.


Make a free account with Mediafire and upload there and share the link here. Yes Mediafire is completely free and you can upload a file upto 200MB.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Make a free account with Mediafire and upload there and share the link here. Yes Mediafire is completely free and you can upload a file upto 200MB.



Mediafire is my no 1  download site.....
- its free
- gives full bandwidth
- support parallel downloads
- no waiting time

which is not there in other free accounts (MU/RS etc)


----------



## sam9s (Jul 26, 2011)

I need FEAR 3 save games completed (all 8 intervals) at any level. Anyone who can help here .....


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

*Need save game of Dragon Age Origins just After Circle tower Completed.*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Maddd said:


> *Need save game of Dragon Age Origins just After Circle tower Completed.*


Will a Warrior Save do ??? I have just completed the game and my Warrior is a two handed weapon expert. Report back if you want the save. I'll upload it for you.


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Will a Warrior Save do ??? I have just completed the game and my Warrior is a two handed weapon expert. Report back if you want the save. I'll upload it for you.



ok upload thank u.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

OK I'll upload it and inform. Might take me a day.


----------



## Maddd (Jul 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> OK I'll upload it and inform. Might take me a day.



ok i'm waiting........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

OK here you go.
*Dragon Age Origins Save*
File size - *197.78 MB*

Description of the save


Spoiler



*Dragon Age Origins*
1.Male Human Noble Two Handed Weapon Warrior Expert
2.Purchased all the backpacks whenever available
3.Sided with Mages in Circle of Magi quest
4.Sided with Dalish Elves in Nature of the Beast quest
5.Sided with Harrowment
6.Sided with Caridin and destroyed the Anvil of Void
7.Killed Sophia in Warden's Keep
8.Completed Stone Prisoner thus have Shale in my party
9.Completed Return to Ostagar and got everything available there
10.In Redcliffe Quest Saved the Village
11.Saved both the mother and boy by going to fade through Circle mages
12.Completed all the companion's quest of the game
13.Killed High Dragon in Urn of Sacred Ashes
14.Won the Landsmeet
15.Killed Logain
16.Alistar is king
17.Had sex with both Leliana and Morrigan although Leliana was romantic partner at the end
18.Performed Morrigan's Ritual myself
19.Decided to help king in the epilogue


*Dragon Age Origins Golems of Amgarrak*
Killed Harvester on hard difficulty with level 26 or 27 Warrior so have the reward in Awakening

*Dragon Age Origins Witch Hunt*
1.Decided to go through Mirror with Morrigan
2.Killed Varrel on hard difficulty so have reward in Awakening
3.Completed the side quest about finding some culture of lost Thaig so have reward in Awakening

*Dragon Age Origins Leliana's Song*
Got the Battledress of Provocateur

*Dragon Age Origins Awakening*
1.Completed nearly each and every side quest
2.Purchased all upgrades for Vigil's Keep
3.Made Vigilance sword,Golem Shell Armor, and the bow with Heart of wood quest by master Wade
4.Completed all companion quests
5.Saved Vigil's Keep and burned Amaranthi
6.Killed Architect and the Mother



I am sorry for the large size of this save but I can't help it. Game is that much big.


----------



## Maddd (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot..... i was in circle tower when i lost save game.
*and for a gamer size doesn't matter*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2011)

Maddd said:


> Thanks a lot..... i was in circle tower when i lost save game.
> *and for a gamer size doesn't matter*


You are welcome.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 22, 2011)

*Mass effect 2*
Mass Effect 2.rar
*www.megaupload.com/?d=TW0F3SLX


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

quan chi said:


> *Mass effect 2*
> Mass Effect 2.rar
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


I guess a little description about your save wouldn't hurt.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyways 
1.except the btch jack other team members survived
2.Damn bioware!tried too much to woo miranda.But WTF shepard before the final mission goes towards ashleys photo i dont know for what.Faithful fcking lover.
3.paragon points over 75%.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah but that faithful fcking love thing will have impact on ME3 for sure.


----------



## gauravb8 (Aug 28, 2011)

hey guyz... i need savegames for dead space 2.... in chapter 4 i get stuck in a tunnel which gets locked frm both ends... pls give me save files after that point.....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

gauravb8 said:


> hey guyz... i need savegames for dead space 2.... in chapter 4 i get stuck in a tunnel which gets locked frm both ends... pls give me save files after that point.....



I have the saves but I cant help as I am using net through mobile but I have one suggestion though if no one upload saves here then check the dead space thread and contact the members who have completed the games through private messaging and they might help you with this issue.


----------



## nishant1512 (Nov 29, 2011)

can someone post the saved game for battlefield bad company 2 just after the mission - snowblind. thnx in advance

ps- if its already there on this forum can someone provide the link


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2011)

► *Battlefield 3*:

• *rapidshare.com/files/1552288768/BF3_Saves.rar

► *NFS: The Run*:

• *rapidshare.com/files/959138623/NFSRun_Save.rar

► *Assassins Creed Revelation*:

• *rapidshare.com/files/1088920441/AC_Revelation.rar

► *Batman: Arkham City*

• *rapidshare.com/files/3334271503/Batman_AC.rar


----------



## abhirup (Jan 5, 2012)

Can someone post the savegames for bangla mod of vice city and fifa 2005


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> ► *Battlefield 3*:
> 
> • *rapidshare.com/files/1552288768/BF3_Saves.rar
> 
> ...



thanks for these - downloaded them for future use


----------



## nilgtx260 (Feb 7, 2012)

arkham city saved game link removed 

Here is mine Batman Arkham City Saved Game File

Battlefield 3 Saved Game File 

Assassin's Creed Revelations Saved Game File


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

guys I need Crysis 2 save game file with all collectibles(dogtags/NY Souvenir) unlocked...


----------



## Ryu (Feb 21, 2012)

*Dead Space 2*


Dead Space 2.zip


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Skyrim save if anyone wants to do a quickstart.Male and Female.


```
*www.4shared.com/rar/5OlqAZNL/Skyrim_quickstart_saves.html
```


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

*mass effect 2*(i will upload more soon)
Get Save_0083.pcsav on Wupload.com


Spoiler



*mass effect 1*
Paragon Male shepard 

saved citadel council
did'nt kill Urdnot Wrex
saved Ashley,Kaidan dead
Rana thoptis still alive
gave tali a copy of data in UNC geth incursions mission
romanced ashley
let rachni queen live
Anderson as council representative of humanity
*Mass Effect 2*
Imported ME 1 shepard paragon

all loyalty missions completed.all squad members loyal.Zaeed joined party
saved tali from bieng exiled and her fathers name defamed
stopped kolyat(thane's son from killing turian)
let garrus kill sidonis
all squad members alive.all normandy crew members alive
Romanced Tali
let Aresh go(i think so)in jack's loyalty quest
rewrote heretics in legion's loyalty mission
completed Arrival DLC
destroyed collector base
rachni queen possesed asari and talked to shepard on illium
found rana thoptis with okeer told her to run away again




this shepard is my own work. the quintessential good guy/Hero
one more
Get Save_0002.pcsav on Wupload.com


Spoiler



*Mass effect 1*
male Renegade shepard

Romanced Ashley.
Saved Ashley.kaiden dead
Wrex is dead.
crappy Council's dead. 
Udina is Councilor.
.
*Mass Effect 2*
imported renagade shepard

All teammates (Zaeed included) recruited.
All teammates loyal.
Samara dead.
Sidonis dead (Harkin was kneecapped)
Kal'Reegar survived.
Tali exonerated via speech.
Encouraged Quarians to attack Geth.
Deleted Genophage cure data; Maelon Dead.
Destroyed heretics 
Let oil refinery people  die. The extra 10% damage for my vindicator was worth
Convinced Bailey to let Thane's son do community service.



again my work no cheating involved the most badass shepard in the galaxy


----------



## Sakar (Mar 23, 2012)

Can anybody give me a savegame of total overdose with 90-100 weapon skills, 70-80 health and adrenaline points


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2012)

*

Ridge Racer Unbounded*​• *rapidshare.com/#!download|874p9|1938075094|ridge_racer_unbounded.rar|4

Location is- My documents/.......can be A or S anything.....[/COLOR]/202310/Data


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ well the location can vary - it can be also found in 

C:\Users\(User Name)\AppData\Local\.......\202310\Data


----------



## dude_gamer (May 1, 2012)

Project IGI 1 Save games location or File name which contain save data? i want to backup it.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Project IGI 1 Save games location or File name which contain save data? i want to backup it.



 Project IGI\pc
either in then one folder name should be savegames or if not check in localised folder.


----------



## dude_gamer (May 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Project IGI\pc
> either in then one folder name should be savegames or if not check in localised folder.



Savegames folder is not in Project IGI\PC. but after googling i found that config.qvm is the file (in  Project IGI\PC) which contain save data, but when i back up it & insert in my friends PC then it starts from begining. (I completed all 14 mission).


----------



## GamerKP (May 5, 2012)

make your own saves people.whats the fun playing with others saves?


*** unless you are addicted gamer ***


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ well the location can vary - it can be also found in
> 
> C:\Users\(User Name)\AppData\Local\.......\202310\Data


Yes, didn't realise what i was posting, sorry.


GamerKP said:


> make your own saves people.whats the fun playing with others saves?


*i46.tinypic.com/ngf3m.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 16, 2012)

Max Payne 3. I believe.

request download ticket - ifile.it

Location is My documents/Rockstar games/MP 3/Profiles. (Hope i haven't broken any rules now?)


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2012)

Ghost Recon- Future Soldier

*docs.google.com/open?id=0B3dAMHacbZmtN3otVEZBb1RWUmc

Location- My documents/Ubisoft/TCGHFS


----------



## mrintech (Jul 14, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Skyrim save if anyone wants to do a quickstart.Male and Female.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Thanks 

Here's My Skyrim and Fallout 3 Saved Games: *www.dropbox.com/sh/huqva0km43uuk0k/Pde1cDBlY9


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

could any1 upload osmos save game? even google can't find one. 
seems like osmos doesn't save on steam cloud. my saves totally vanished.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

Batman AA

Download link - this


placing on your my documents should make it work


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 19, 2012)

is't this some type of piracy??
the exchange of save files i mean.
just asking


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> is't this some type of piracy??
> the exchange of save files i mean.
> just asking



No it is not


----------



## mrintech (Jul 20, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> is't this some type of piracy??
> the exchange of save files i mean.
> just asking



Nope


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Prototype + Prototype 2 Saved Games(100%+ all events+all upgrades to the max)* *Perfect for New Game +*

*Link===== Activision.rar*

*Just copy the folder to "My Documents"*


----------



## mrintech (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ Thanks


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 9, 2012)

anybody have gta 4 game file?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> anybody have gta 4 game file?


anyone!?????


----------



## Lord073 (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anybody have* Alan Wake* saves? I had finished almost 50% of the game before losing my savegames thanks to an OS format (Silly me forgot to backup the files before formatting).


----------



## hitechkolkata (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice thread ... But Admins are requested to increase Max size of zip file to 2 MB....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2012)

instead of attaching, upload file to mediafire/4shared and share the link here.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2012)

@Arun (OP): Do collate the games and source, and update the 1st post.
Its hard to go thro the pages to find the sources between the comments!


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

Op's last login date was 30-04-2012 - so there's a very thing chance he will update the first post - can any of you post links to the game saves posted so far ( which are not listed ) in a single post ??


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

Would be a tough job. We need a active member as OP.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Would be a tough job. We need a active member as OP.





topgear said:


> Op's last login date was 30-04-2012 - so there's a very thing chance he will update the first post - can any of you post links to the game saves posted so far ( which are not? listed ) in a single post ??



I can do that as a single post or update the 1st post (if given access) !


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Would be a tough job. We need a active member as OP.



There's no such thing as tough! 

Created this Docs: 

[GS]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdGgtN09HeWRIY1NzNmE1dDgzRGtjVEE&single=true&gid=0&output=html[/GS]

Since its giving me database error when I try to post the code quoted in this pastebin:
Unable to Post this post - Pastebin.com

Guessing I had too much time today


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> There's no such thing as tough!
> 
> Created this Docs:
> 
> ...


Awesomely great job man!     You've made my life!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

@ *Vyom* - great work .. thanks a lot for this work.



Gearbox said:


> I can do that as a single post or update the 1st post (if given access) !



for that you need to have a post posted before Op's first post post on this thread.

I've updated the first post .. check that out and let me know if anything else is needed.

BTW, the table is working fine to but it will be more easier to update the google doc IMO 



Spoiler




GamesSave File Direct LinksPost LinkDMC_3*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1419d1199469308-upload-your-saved-games-here-dmc_3.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710806NFS_Carbon:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1420d1199469733-upload-your-saved-games-here-nfs_carbon.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710813NFS_MW:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1421d1199469816-upload-your-saved-games-here-nfs_mw.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710814NFS5:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1422d1199469880-upload-your-saved-games-here-nfs5.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710817TI_RoUM*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1423d1199469930-upload-your-saved-games-here-ti_roum.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1423d1199469930-upload-your-saved-games-here-ti_roum.zipNFH*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1424d1199470004-upload-your-saved-games-here-nfh.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710821PoP_SoT*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1425d1199470167-upload-your-saved-games-here-pop_sot.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710824PoP_T2T*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1426d1199470314-upload-your-saved-games-here-pop_t2t.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710826PoP_WW*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1427d1199470515-upload-your-saved-games-here-pop_ww.zipPost: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710829TRL*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1428d1199470735-upload-your-saved-games-here-trl.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post710833NFS Pro Street*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1429d1199503048-upload-your-saved-games-here-nfs-pro-street.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711030Hitman - Codename 47*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1430d1199517069-upload-your-saved-games-here-hitman-codename-47.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711184Hitman - Silent Assassin*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1431d1199517203-upload-your-saved-games-here-hitman-silent-assassin.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711185Hitman - Contract*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1432d1199517255-upload-your-saved-games-here-hitman-contract.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711186Hitman - Blood Money*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1433d1199517288-upload-your-saved-games-here-hitman-blood-money.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711187Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1434d1199517342-upload-your-saved-games-here-harry-potter-order-phoenix.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711189GTA Vice City & GTA 3 Liberty CityLinks in Source Post3 Links at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711217AOM_n20*www.mediafire.com/?62xg5oc38nurv#Post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html#post711260Crysis Profiles_n20dodoDirt_n20dodoGTASA_n20dodoNFS HP2EA Games_n20dodoNFS Most Wanted_n20dodoPOPWWProfiles-n20dodoPrince of Persia Two Thrones_n20dodoPrince of Persia Warrior Within_n20dodoTransformers_n20dodout 2004_n20dodoHIGH STAKES, LOW-RIDER*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1440d1199538387-upload-your-saved-games-here-high-stakes-low-rider.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post711385Colin McRae DiRT*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1442d1199538948-upload-your-saved-games-here-colinmcraedirt.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post711485GTA San Andreas Save Files *www.mediafire.com/?cb2cjlrjntz*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post711525Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas*www.box.net/shared/yur5mlri8s*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post711768Marvel Ultimate Alliancedo*www.box.net/shared/0ssd7vq0wsdoMarvel Ultimate Alliancedo*www.box.net/shared/0ssd7vq0wsdoPOP SOT, NFS Carbon, Silent Hill 2*www.esnips.com/web/visio159-savegames/*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post711877Call of Duty 2*www.mediafire.com/download.php?6cm1mph24ze*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post712475NFS MW*www.mediafire.com/?9w9xdp0tpkt*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post712521Max Payne access all level.*www.mediafire.com/download.php?6diadbitsim*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-2.html#post712809DiRT SaveGame File (100%)*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1481d1200244744-upload-your-saved-games-here-savegame.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post719495No One Lives Forever : A Spy In H.A.R.M.'s Way*www.box.net/shared/4xu2tugowc*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post720844Total Overdose*www.box.net/shared/vrnp6wr4s8doMax Payne 2*www.box.net/shared/56byr36okkdoCall of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Save Game (Reuploaded)*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1492d1200563786-upload-your-saved-games-here-profiles.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post723136Gta san andreas*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1495d1200665473-upload-your-saved-games-here-gtasasf1.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post724362Lego Star Wars II*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1531d1201763777-upload-your-saved-games-here-lego-star-wars-ii.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post735337Save game with every pink slip till blacklist#4*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1537d1201889662-upload-your-saved-games-here-noob.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post736615NFS Most Wanted Links in Source Post*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post743370Blacklist#3Links in Source PostdoBlacklist#2Links in Source PostdoBlacklist#1Links in Source PostdoPhysconaut *www.mediafire.com/download.php?5yxin0ne1mg*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post748104nfs mw*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1618d1204276981-upload-your-saved-games-here-vinstar.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post762323Fable - The Lost Chapters*www.box.net/shared/grvq576880*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post778481POP Warrior*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1695d1206303640-upload-your-saved-games-here-popwwprofiles.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post784974NFS Most Wanted*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1696d1206304614-upload-your-saved-games-here-mostwanted.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-3.html#post784982Assassin's Creed*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1805d1209665643-upload-your-saved-games-here-acreedjersave.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post817891Rainbow Six : Vegas 2*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1849d1210788053-upload-your-saved-games-here-r6vegas2.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post829017GTA san andreas*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1921d1212471938-upload-your-saved-games-here-gtasasf1.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post847804NFS Most wanted*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1923d1212472263-upload-your-saved-games-here-mostwanted.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post847808carbon*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/1922d1212472252-upload-your-saved-games-here-carbon.zipdoGrand Theft Auto Vice City*willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=24613*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post864242devil hunter*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2086d1216385086-upload-your-saved-games-here-dmc4savedgame11.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post890701Devil may Cry 4 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2158d1218426940-upload-your-saved-games-here-dmc_comlete_till_mission18.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post913162Ultimate Devil May Cry 4 Save ever created*willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=39070*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post980524SPIDER MAN 3 Friends Or Foes*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2385d1225620695-upload-your-saved-games-here-spider-man-fof.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post981117Kung Fu Panda*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2384d1225620534-upload-your-saved-games-here-kung-fu-panda.zipdoAge of Empires 3*www.box.net/shared/k1k3gymj1z*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post991435Freelancer*www.box.net/shared/xsz8ylt3hudoAssassin's Creed Save game 100%*www.willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=40860*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post992595Juiced 2 Hot import nights 100% completed by me(Street Lord)*www.willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=40861doscareface*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2444d1227155136-upload-your-saved-games-here-scarface-1.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-4.html#post997325Bully Scholarship Edition*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2458d1227632814-upload-your-saved-games-here-bully-scholarship-edition.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1001958S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky final*www.mediafire.com/?wqxeqlpgimm*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1001971Dead Space all chapters *www.mediafire.com/?k2cnnmwdwzt*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1004334Gears of War for Windows*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f5ace98a7ac2f42cd2db6fb9a8902bda*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1004931Pure all stages in the world tour unlocked*www.mediafire.com/?oo50xgxoxwy*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1008529Far Cry 2 the final suicide *www.mediafire.com/?lmzimdzmg0jdoFALLOUT 3 Links in Source Post*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1011886Fallout 3 the ultimate walkout*www.mediafire.com/?uyxlznwuuyidoCall of Duty World At War*www.mediafire.com/?g5z2lybjx2z*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1016933Clive Barker's Jericho*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2643d1232426597-upload-your-saved-games-here-clive-barkers-jericho.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1037853Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition *www.mediafire.com/download.php?2ymjggyrmj2*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1042846Need for Speed : Most Wanted*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/2724d1234008175-upload-your-saved-games-here-kartik.zip*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1047919COD 1 Completed*depositfiles.com/files/z26wb9e0q*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1052029Hoobit Upto Level 9*depositfiles.com/files/pketef0hedoLARA CRAFT TOMB RAIDER*www.mediafire.com/?nddnew2ygn4*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post10528054 saints row 2*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=24f6c815469c4424a0f2f20c509059d9e04e75f6e8ebb871*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1052831FEAR 2 in medium difficulty*rapidshare.com/files/202306496/FEAR2.savegame.100_.complete.rar.html*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1059008F.E.A.R 2 100% completed in HARD mode*www.mediafire.com/?y2j3ywhuwyn*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1065341Harry Potter and the goblet of fire*www.plunder.com/Harry-Potter-And-The-Goblet-Of-Fire-100-Completed-Saved-Game-PC-VERY-VERY-RARE-download-ba81f5b3ee.htm*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-5.html#post1076733Silent Hill Homecoming:-*www.mediafire.com/?mjwlyjmnzl1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-6.html#post1124690Wanted WeaponsOf Fate:-*www.mediafire.com/?mqm0ilu2etndoWheel Man:-*www.mediafire.com/?tmnmjznqymjdoDark Sector:-*www.mediafire.com/?5yneizt2ojadoDark Sector*www.mediafire.com/?5yneizt2oja*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-6.html#post1131967X-Men Origins Wolverine*www.mediafire.com/?mjtymmmy2in*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-6.html#post1163399Call of Juarez Bound in blood*www.mediafire.com/?jfy5kjjmyz0doBionic Commando @ hard difficulty *www.mediafire.com/?2zwj2mndiyy*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-6.html#post1164662GTA:VC *rapidshare.com/files/289327196/GTAVCsf8.rar.html*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-6.html#post1174631RESIDENT EVIL4 PROFFESIONAL MODE*rapidshare.com/files/297633239/SaveData.dat.html*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-6.html#post1174685Codemasters GRID*www.mediafire.com/?jthjml3mk4o*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1177605Red Faction Guerrilla Completed + Final EQS Liberation Mission *www.mediafire.com/?zz32m5twyw2*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1181377Wolfenstein Completed @ Hard Save :-*www.mediafire.com/?4znziynmkid*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1183201Guitar Heroes III Comlpleted @ Easy :-*www.mediafire.com/?jqtmeydjvn1doGTA IV PC*www.mediafire.com/?y2g2gnylnnu*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1184178Protoype (Saves after every mission)*www.mediafire.com/?mtmtm3nankk*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1184519DIRT 2 PC*www.mediafire.com/?yggmenyryjq*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1192123Indigo Prophecy*www.mediafire.com/?zijmtmwwty2*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1210580Mass Effect 1 *www.mediafire.com/?mzmmaydqgitdoMirror's Edge*www.mediafire.com/?nojqqjzjnzhdoWorld of Goo Completed*www.mediafire.com/?umjukz4ezyfdos.t.a.l.k.e.r soc *www.megaupload.com/?d=Z5RHA200*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1213741Mass Effect 2*www.box.net/shared/gmk1sdgkgj*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1220218Metro 2033 Completed*www.mediafire.com/?j2jtzjyivnm*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1225968GHAJINI THE GAME*www.4shared.com/file/q3k3ccBC/GHAJINI_-Cheat_-All_Levels_Unl.html*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1229275Mafia 2*www.mediafire.com/?vj5k1fukk5bjndb*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1282377mafia*www.mediafire.com/download.php?q7q86qvct2p4vm2*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1285706RESIDENT EVIL 5*www.mediafire.com/download.php?e74drpcw1ecactydoThe godfather *www.mediafire.com/download.php?481r477ykz50n2ddoLost Planet 2 *www.mediafire.com/?t1p857dc3q5chm7*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1295179Call of Duty Black OPS*www.mediafire.com/?o9ck59jtr7ixfad*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-7.html#post1298773DARKSIDERS*www.mediafire.com/?lqsm6ft085sjwja*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-8.html#post1305126Need For Speed Hot Pursuit*www.mediafire.com/?tvb95s36g9jci6y*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-8.html#post1322660Assassins Creed BROTHERHOOD*www.mediafire.com/?s0m2r8dw78biu3r*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-8.html#post1356334BulletStorm*www.mediafire.com/?n0tdfco5nbzxoz6*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-8.html#post1359821gta iv*wikisend.com/download/430660/gta%20iv.rar*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-8.html#post1360203Mass Effect 1 & 2*www.mediafire.com/file/vbblqa9xc16dvcj/Mass%20Effect%201%20%26%202%20Saves.7z*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-9.html#post1366201Complete Resident Evil*www.mediafire.com/file/6yuk8ub0gee3k46/Resident%20Evil%205.7z*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-9.html#post1370570CRYSIS 2*www.mediafire.com/file/nabid1osd5pdr5n/Crysis2.rar*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-9.html#post1372918Compete HAWX*www.mediafire.com/file/s2235jfdi6632t8/HAWX.7z*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-9.html#post1372974mass effect *www.megaupload.com/?d=KX1SGPQU*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-9.html#post1381776My Fallout 3 Save Game*www.mediafire.com/file/06brqbnb93wv3jn/Fallout%203.7z*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-9.html#post1392786Crysis 2 Completed*www.mediafire.com/?saray4psw7vzxfc*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-10.html#post1393757CRYSIS 2*www.mediafire.com/?66z2jlixj7fd1o4*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-10.html#post1413701Dragon Age Origins*www.mediafire.com/file/vwvq4o41hat26me/Dragon%20Age%20Origins.7z*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-10.html#post1464515Mass effect 2*www.mediafire.com/download.php?4iif292xxyurqsw*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-10.html#post1480464*www.megaupload.com/?d=TW0F3SLXdoBattlefield 3:*rapidshare.com/files/1552288768/BF3_Saves.rar*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1539399NFS: The Run:*rapidshare.com/files/959138623/NFSRun_Save.rardoAssassins Creed Revelation:*rapidshare.com/files/1088920...Revelation.rardoBatman: Arkham City*rapidshare.com/files/3334271503/Batman_AC.rardoBatman Arkham City*www.mediafire.com/?gste4ct73os0ixf*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1577172Battlefield 3*mir.cr/EWM2ZAPXdoAssassin's Creed Revelations*mir.cr/SFZMDAVVdoDead Space 2*www.mediafire.com/?1vyctawbuy2o8vh*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1586195Skyrim*www.4shared.com/rar/5OlqAZNL/Skyrim_quickstart_saves.html*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1587483mass effect 2*www.wupload.com/file/2673688802/Save_0083.pcsav*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1601567Skyrim and Fallout 3 *www.dropbox.com/sh/huqva0km43uuk0k/Pde1cDBlY9*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1703671Batman AA*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/Eidos.rar*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1707286Prototype + Prototype 2 *www.mediafire.com/?mj60534t8r7h697*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here-11.html#post1722412


----------



## Vyom (Sep 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ *Vyom* - great work .. thanks a lot for this work.
> 
> for that you need to have a post posted before Op's first post post on this thread.
> 
> ...



Any time! 

Don't know why couldn't I was able to post the table. But you are right about being able to update the google docs easily.

Anyway, one thing... "Pink"? Really?


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

no buddy that's not pink 

the color I've used is *pale purple color*

if you want how *this color* looks ??


----------



## gameranand (Sep 13, 2012)

@Vyom
Thanks a lot buddy. You put a great effort in it. 

Thanks to TG for updating first post. Now it would be easier for others to find the required save game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

@Vyom: Gr8 work..how much time u spent on that?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> n
> if you want how *this color* looks ??


That's better! Thanks.



gameranand said:


> @Vyom
> Thanks a lot buddy. You put a great effort in it.
> 
> Thanks to TG for updating first post. Now it would be easier for others to find the required save game.


Well.. all the real efforts were done by members who uploaded their save games. I just aggregated them in one database. And I did that since I like to summarize stuff. That way people can have a broad and better understanding of the big picture. Now please don't flatter me! 



Zangetsu said:


> @Vyom: Gr8 work..how much time u spent on that?



It took a few hours. And I did it in one go. And I am open for suggestions for making it even better.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 13, 2012)

@Vyom
Really nice work man


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> That's better! Thanks.
> 
> 
> Well.. all the real efforts were done by members who uploaded their save games. I just aggregated them in one database. And I did that since I like to summarize stuff. That way people can have a broad and better understanding of the big picture. Now please don't flatter me!
> ...



can you edit the chart in alphabetical order.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> can you edit the chart in alphabetical order.



Well... the data was compiled in the order of when they were posted. So this way if a user posted more than one save games it was easy for someone to look it by watching the "do" fields.

Anyway, I sorted the fields alphabetically.

And if anyone want to watch it in the original order one can go here:
*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avb5KHSVc5pzdFllWllvOXJNaTNIR3RFdGppbTE1SVE#gid=0

@Piyush: Thanks man!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

Very convinient to say the least.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well... the data was compiled in the order of when they were posted. So this way if a user posted more than one save games it was easy for someone to look it by watching the "do" fields.
> 
> Anyway, I sorted the fields alphabetically.
> 
> ...



great  .. thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sleeping Dogs.*

*docs.google.com/open?id=0B3dAMHacbZmtajY0RG1LczFNVVk

Game installation drive/Data.


----------



## Dhiraj (Oct 10, 2012)

i''m play halflife 2


----------



## Nitish Maximus (Nov 6, 2012)

you nearly have all the save games of good games!!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2012)

COD Black OPS II.
*hotfile.com/dl/179906129/a2f7d41/players.rar.html

Assassins Creed III
*hotfile.com/dl/181761520/da31dd1/AC_III.rar.html

Far Crap 3
*BillionUploads.com/fp8nuzubar7l

MOH Warfighter
*BillionUploads.com/q14az5mkgh5l

NFS Most Wanted 2012
*BillionUploads.com/jx1fbd89r03w

*Cry*sis 3:
*docs.google.com/file/d/0B3dAMHacbZmtTVREUmlwMmlpUWM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2013)

PLEASE reupload darksiders save game.. I need it real bad


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> PLEASE reupload darksiders save game.. I need it real bad


Mine. Hope, it helps.
*attachments.me/s/0efe33c7/azZpLmh8


----------



## Gaurav265 (Apr 4, 2013)

where to put ac3 savegame....


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Mine. Hope, it helps.
> *attachments.me/s/0efe33c7/azZpLmh8



thanks but I replayed the entire game again


----------



## abhidev (Jul 20, 2013)

hey guys...can anyone pls upload saves for L.A.Noire....I lost all my save games 

anyone ???


----------



## Batistabomb (Jul 23, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> where to put ac3 savegame....



If its windows 7, search in C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Theta\Orbit\54

Search for Orbit folder in c:\ to make it simple


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2013)

Bioshock - *www.dropbox.com/sh/o9gm24c0uktidw7/Ok4phbA3jb
Dead Space - *www.dropbox.com/sh/jrjx2sye5p3kh07/UyN2zJGmhF
Hitman Blood Money- *www.dropbox.com/sh/9wbm361t6u388yh/PUIhRY8qry
Witcher 1 last Save (If you want to start Witcher 2 with it) - *www.dropbox.com/s/dkimswa4dwsyoqv/000060 - Kaer Morhen Valley-053.TheWitcherSave
Crysis 1 - *www.dropbox.com/s/5z8a2k7tay7zcgq/Crysis.7z
Witcher 1 all saves at different acts - *www.dropbox.com/s/89s9sklht2uart5/The Witcher.7z
its agood idea to keep your savegames uploaded to dropbox, Now i require DA : Origins savegame to start DA 2 but I seem to have deleted them  Gotta play DA1 again


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2013)

Ppl... L.A Noire saves plsss


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Ppl... L.A Noire saves plsss



if u don't get it here then probably google it..to get it for sure


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> if u don't get it here then probably google it..to get it for sure



Ohhh maan...why didn't I think of that before


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Ohhh maan...why didn't I think of that before


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Bioshock - *www.dropbox.com/sh/o9gm24c0uktidw7/Ok4phbA3jb
> Dead Space - *www.dropbox.com/sh/jrjx2sye5p3kh07/UyN2zJGmhF
> Hitman Blood Money- *www.dropbox.com/sh/9wbm361t6u388yh/PUIhRY8qry
> Witcher 1 last Save (If you want to start Witcher 2 with it) - *www.dropbox.com/s/dkimswa4dwsyoqv/000060 - Kaer Morhen Valley-053.TheWitcherSave
> ...



I guess I have uploaded them. See this thread you'll find them. 



abhidev said:


> Thanks buddy...no worries



Here are the saves
Ace Combat Assault Horizon


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2013)

^ thanks @gameranad


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ thanks @gameranad



No problems buddy. I wasn't able to upload it yesterday because server was down so couldn't come online to upload the file.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2013)

No worries... Loving it


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2013)

^  looking for L A Noire saves still


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^  looking for L A Noire saves still



I had formatted the HDD... and now I don't even have the setup.... So L.A Noire is still incomplete for me


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I had formatted the HDD... and now I don't even have the setup.... So L.A Noire is still incomplete for me



Oh I see, U can ask if u want after getting LA noire setup


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> Oh I see, U can ask if u want after getting LA noire setup



Thanks man


----------



## josin (Sep 6, 2013)

Can I have Assassin's Creed III please?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys, I will upload a lot of saved games cuz I have completed many. But right now I am on my iPad so I can't upload. I will start uploading soon.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Here are Ace Combat Assault Horizon Saves

Ace Combat Assault Horizon Saves


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

can anyone upload remember me save files


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2013)

Borderlands 2 saves

All 6 classes in True Vault Hunter Mode.


Spoiler



Axton - lv51
Salvador - lv40
Maya - lv47
Zero - lv42
Gaige - lv39
Kreig - lv50


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

i have saves for Axton,Gunzie,Zero for level 50, mechro at 44 how to upload here?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i have saves for Axton,Gunzie,Zero for level 50, mechro at 44 how to upload here?



You can upload in your dropbox and link it here


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 4, 2013)

@sam, do you have a krieg save just after first playthrough complete, just feeling tired to start in normal mode with krieg


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2013)

^ you are one lucky guy. deleted a bunch of old B2 save backups last week both from PC & laptop. but this lone save folder was there in my external HDD.

download

PS: PT1 lv 34. mission is Talon of God. beat Warrior and you are PT2.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 4, 2013)

@_@

sam=www.Borderlandspedia.com

you received 79994X4 Explosive thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @_@
> 
> sam=www.Borderlandspedia.com
> 
> you received 79994X4 Explosive thanks



enjoy


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 7, 2013)

care to share Saint Row 4 Save .save lost when i formatted the Cdrive. googling only finds 100% complete save. i need like 30-50% complete save file . i could not find it anywhere .anyone playing SR4 right now.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nobody playing SR4


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anybody have Assassins Creed4-Black Flag saved games for PC?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Does anybody have Assassins Creed4-Black Flag saved games for PC?



Yes..AFAIK 



abhidev said:


> Started AC- Black flag ... this environment is more colorful and feels fresh and sunny... The water looks gorgeous. The gameplay n the parkour system has become more fluid


----------



## abhidev (Nov 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes..AFAIK



I have just played few mins of the game... Not getting much time for gaming these days


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I have just played few mins of the game... Not getting much time for gaming these days


why so...busy with work


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> why so...busy with work



Yea man... Trying to avoid late nights... Hence less time for gaming


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*

ANYONE PLEASE , have a Batman AA save game ??, my locate black mask mission is glitch-ed and screwed badly :'( :'( help help!


----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



sam_738844 said:


> ANYONE PLEASE , have a Batman AA save game ??, my locate black mask mission is glitch-ed and screwed badly :'( :'( help help!


Update the game man. Pm me if you want additional info.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*



Tribalgeek said:


> Update the game man. Pm me if you want additional info.



check ur PM please.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!*

Anybody have AC4-Black Flag 60% save game. I have completed approx 35% until now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

I found a save file of 90% of AC4-Black Flag. Link: Downloading: 90%sync_ichiraku.7z - Uploadingit



Here is mine which is 37% completed. Link: *uploadingit.com/file/view/rduztzmwfswlfhg3/AC4-BF Saved games.7z


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 10, 2014)

I need a AC: black flag saved game upto Sequence 9. Formatted my pc and forgot to copy the save game files.


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone has a Thief save file just after the Asylum chapter ( The forsaken ) Chapter 5, IDK why this chapter is freaking me out.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2014)

Can someone gimme save games of Virtua Tennis 4 with all players unlocked.  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION],  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
I think I had one player left to unlock. I got into a match with him once but found him impossible to beat. Moreover, the save games are in my home PC


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> [mention=73844]gameranand[/mention]
> i think i had one player left to unlock. I got into a match with him once but found him impossible to beat. Moreover, the save games are in my home pc



ok np.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Can someone gimme save games of Virtua Tennis 4 with all players unlocked.  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION],  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]


Should I upload it here or PM u?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Should I upload it here or PM u?



Upload on any media sharing site like Mediafire and gimme link.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Upload on any media sharing site like Mediafire and gimme link.



*www.mediafire.com/?mcd1sac13n405t1

All players unlocked


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.mediafire.com/?mcd1sac13n405t1
> 
> All players unlocked



Thanks..
Arrrhhh.....Fckin GFWL....saves didn't worked. I even tried to copy paste and then rename but no avail.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2014)

Anybody has the save game of Arkham Origins after the Copperhead fight? Pl0x?


----------



## anky (Apr 17, 2014)

Can anybody pls give assasins creed black flag save file for 39%-40%,of the RLD version just after the mission where we have to board african royal ship, i am unable to complete that mission...pls, it will be very helpful.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 18, 2014)

For some strange reason,i keep losing my progress in Metal Gear rising revengeance (PC version) every now and then which compels me to restart the game from the very beginning-this is incredibly frustrating and till date I've found no solution to this problem,even though i run the game in administrator mode.Does anyone know where are the save files for this game stored by default?And can someone please upload a save game where the first level has been completed successfully at normal difficulty?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2014)

anky said:


> Can anybody pls give assasins creed black flag save file for 39%-40%,of the RLD version just after the mission where we have to board african royal ship, i am unable to complete that mission...pls, it will be very helpful.



Choose from the this list of saves: *gamegifted.blogspot.in/2013/11/assassins-creed-4-black-flag-save-game.html


----------



## anky (Apr 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Choose from the this list of saves: *gamegifted.blogspot.in/2013/11/assassins-creed-4-black-flag-save-game.html


it's not of RLD version, had already checked that..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

anky said:


> it's not of RLD version, had already checked that..



Sorry can't discuss piracy here so can't help.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2014)

All of mine savegames
*www.dropbox.com/sh/gmwpzfeiq7k8a26/AACWt6AiAcl59ynsJaW5ivx3a


----------



## HE-MAN (May 12, 2014)

half of you guys who say having this problem or that is or coz of pirated games. buy a game and then you avail good customer suppport from the makers


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

Do we really need this thread now ??


----------



## Vyom (Jul 11, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Do we really need this thread now ??



Any arguments to that of why 'dont' actually need it?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Any arguments to that of why 'dont' actually need it?



Actually I am suggesting the Mods to unsticky this. Thats all.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Sep 13, 2014)

anyone playing lichdom battlemage ? it crashed while playing it between and after that i can't resume .save files got corrupted and i am very near to the end .does anyone have save game file of his game (at oasis map) ?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 17, 2015)

does anyone have a saved game for resident evil 5 gold edition(pc version)thats fully completed?


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> does anyone have a saved game for resident evil 5 gold edition(pc version)thats fully completed?



not gold but for original game I have.


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

[MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION]

only original as well... not gold


----------



## quicky008 (May 16, 2015)

thanks,i have obtained the save file for the gold edition from another site.


----------

